# my trailer...how much loose split wood and weight????



## Riggs (Mar 19, 2013)

so i got a trailer for free and i'm going to set it up for hauling wood 

i'm getting ready to tear it apart this weekend and re-wire it and cut off the wood deck which is very worn out. i plan on using 1" angle iron and i'm going to weld on some sides and a drop gate on the rear and use expanded steel sheeting for the sides and deck.

the trailer is 4x8 and i figured i'd fab up some sides that are 3' or 4' tall. the tailgate is 4' long so i figured 4' sides would be nice for tossing split wood in there to move around.

question is?? how much loose split wood will fit into a 4x8x4 space. maybe a little less than half a cord? stacked it would be a full cord...and the trailer will not handle that much weight as it's only a single axle rated up to 1200lbs. so if throw in loose split wood...how much of a cord will i get in there. my calculations tell me that even a half cord might be pushing it (depending on how dry it is?)

thanks in advance,

Riggs

thinking something like this...just scaled down a bit in size.  this whole trailer will cost me less than $300 when i'm done...and i don't mind only carrying 750lbs of wood at a time instead of paying $6000 + to carry a few cords...it's only 20 miles and i'm in NJ every single day for work anyway.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 19, 2013)

If you put 4' sides on that, it'll be very tempting to load it that high. Depending on what you load, that could be bad.
Every extra bit of weight you add (such as those high sides and heavy tailgate) take away from how much weight you can carry. Not sure how much difference there is between existing deck and expanded metal.
Just a couple thoughts.


----------



## lukem (Mar 19, 2013)

Is this trailer going to be used over the road, or just moving stuff around the yard or in the woods?

I'd say you could probably get just about 1/2 cord in there loosely tossed. If you plan on loosely tossing wood, you might want to think about something other than expanded metal...or the very heavy duty expanded metal. That stuff doesn't take much of a beating before it gets rough looking.

A 1,200 trailer has a load capacity of around 900 or so lbs (you have to deduct the actual weight of the trailer from your payload capacity)..and adding extra wood and steel might bring that closer to 750. A half cord of DRY hardwood is going to weigh 1,500 - 2,000 lbs (depending on species) pretty easily. That would put your trailer about 2x-3x overloaded.

Which brings me back to my first point, I wouldn't have that much issue overloading something that's never going to see a public road...worst case scenario you break the trailer...but you can get yourself in big trouble at high speeds with other innocent folks all around you if you plan on taking it on public roads. Be careful.

Full dislosure:  I have a HF folding trailer rated for 1,000 lbs.  I've had every bit of 2,500 on it several times.  The trailer does not like it.  This trailer is not used on the road.


----------



## Riggs (Mar 19, 2013)

it's definitely going to be used for over the road....and i've had overweighted trailers before...and it's not something i like the idea of at all.  every once in a while when you're in a jam is one thing...but i'm thinking this trailer will always be overloaded and that's not good.  i think i'll drop the sides down to 3' instead of 4' and i'll make sure to keep it loaded light for highway travel.  that should put me around 1/3 cord at a time and rigth in that 750lb mark for net weight on the wood itself. 

and yes...for the expanded steel i have some of the heavier stuff lying around so i figured i'd use that.  i wasn't sure what other options were out there that may be lighter and stronger other than wood?


----------



## lukem (Mar 19, 2013)

750 lbs is for dry wood...green wood is going to weigh roughly 1/3 more...so closer to 1000...if not more...and that's probably closer to 1/4 cord than 1/3.


----------



## Riggs (Mar 19, 2013)

i'll be hauling dry wood...i have access to 50 acres in NJ to cut whenever whatever i want...and i can CSS it there and let it season...so i'm going to use it as a staging area while the wood seasons.  then when needed i'll bring it over to my house in PA...so it'll be seasoned and dry when i'm moving it.


----------



## fabsroman (Mar 19, 2013)

You will not be able to even haul a 1/4 cord with that trailer. First, you have to subtract the weight of the trailer from the axle's weight rating. So, assuming the trailer weighs 300 pounds, the cargo weight would be 900 pounds. A cord of green red oak weighs around 6,500 pounds so essentially a little over 1/8th of a cord of green red oak can be towed in that trailer. You can probably put 1/4 cord of seasoned oak in that thing.

lol - just went back and read the comments before posting this, and I think I am saying what has already been said. I've been debating whether to pay $100 to get a license plate for my brother's trailer that is rated at 2,500 pounds or just put the $100 toward a 10,000 pound flatbed dump trailer. Probably going to get the plates. At the end of the day, the truck has to go get the wood, so it might as well have a trailer behind it anyway. Worst case, I put the splitter and other gear in the trailer and just stack the wood up in the truck bed.


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 19, 2013)

x2 on the expanded metal.  My trailer has taken a beating from firewood and it rarely goes over the road.  I have access to all things welding but when I finally get around to replacing the floor it will be wood for sure!

Good score on a free trailer.  Trailers are another thing you cannot have to many of!!


----------



## HDRock (Mar 22, 2013)

I would think twice about putting high sides on it, I find myself more times than not, pulling one of my wood sides off ( only takes a minute) to toss wood in from the side (and unload to ), I don't have to lift it high or shove it in from the back , I haul a half a cord in my 5x10, 3000 lb trailer a little more if it's dry.
So 1200 lb trailer isn't going to haul much at one time, and believe me if u over load it, and it starts whipping around U won't like it, It's scary  ,ask me how I know
My sides work good for many things, but not intended to stack to top with wood

Pic1 about half a cord
Pic 2stacked that high is pushing it


----------



## nate379 (Mar 22, 2013)

I generally figure a cord to be about 5000lbs.  Sure it will depend on how wet and what species, but 5000 is easy to do the math.

I think the first load I haul this season I'm going to pull on the scales to see where I'm sitting at.  I haul 2 cords in my trailer, I figure I'm around 10,000lbs.  I know I can feel it back there, that's for sure!  (Tow with a 1 ton diesel)


----------



## HDRock (Mar 22, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I generally figure a cord to be about 5000lbs. Sure it will depend on how wet and what species, but 5000 is easy to do the math.
> 
> I think the first load I haul this season I'm going to pull on the scales to see where I'm sitting at. I haul 2 cords in my trailer, I figure I'm around 10,000lbs. I know I can feel it back there, that's for sure! (Tow with a 1 ton diesel)


Good rule of thumb


----------



## fox9988 (Mar 22, 2013)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_100369-15476-5X8G_0__?productId=3005264&Ntt=5x8 trailer&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=5x8+trailer&facetInfo=
This is the trailer I have. 2000lb axle. I like it because of the low sides, easy to load/unload. I put exactly 1/3 cord green Red Oak on it (measured), thrown loosely,one row stacked across the back, piled very high. Roughly 2000lbs. I fold the tailgate down onto the trailer so I don't have to work around it. The expanded metal floor has taken a beating, sagging, and is very hard to get all the bark off of. It rarely sees the highway, usually its behind an ATV or tractor.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 22, 2013)

This was more than I feel good about hauling.......1974 boat trailer probably close to 4k.


----------



## fabsroman (Mar 22, 2013)

smokinj said:


> View attachment 97467
> 
> 
> 
> This was more than I feel good about hauling.......1974 boat trailer probably close to 4k.


 
Well, that was good for a laugh this afternoon, and I needed it. How did the tongue weight work out on that thing? Had to actually be negative.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 22, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Well, that was good for a laugh this afternoon, and I needed it. How did the tongue weight work out on that thing? Had to actually be negative.


 
It was big time.......I had to drive about 4 miles at about 10mph...


----------



## lukem (Mar 22, 2013)

smokinj said:


> View attachment 97467
> 
> 
> 
> This was more than I feel good about hauling.......1974 boat trailer probably close to 4k.


 
I bet the Race-10 (S-10) didn't enjoy that load.  Probably handled just fine until you had to stop, go, or turn.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 22, 2013)

lukem said:


> I bet the Race-10 (S-10) didn't enjoy that load. Probably handled just fine until you had to stop, go, or turn.


 
Its a 4.3 no problem pulling and at 10mph you can roll to a stop. It was funny stuff though. In no way would it work at 30mph...lol


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 22, 2013)

What is it bogy says.....don't mind the mule, load the wagon.


----------



## lukem (Mar 22, 2013)

I saw a guy try to haul a full skid of shingles in the back of an S-10 once.  Didn't make it out of the lumber yard.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 22, 2013)

lukem said:


> I saw a guy try to haul a full skid of shingles in the back of an S-10 once. Didn't make it out of the lumber yard.


 

Mine I would not go much over 300lbs.


----------



## Riggs (Mar 22, 2013)

that picture is awesome! haha


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 22, 2013)

Riggs said:


> so i got a trailer for free and i'm going to set it up for hauling wood
> 
> i'm getting ready to tear it apart this weekend and re-wire it and cut off the wood deck which is very worn out. i plan on using 1" angle iron and i'm going to weld on some sides and a drop gate on the rear and use expanded steel sheeting for the sides and deck.
> 
> ...


 
I'd stack it and just keep an eye on the tires, and I wouldn't bother with putting sides on it if it's only rated for 1200lbs.


----------



## fabsroman (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is one of loading the mule. Took this pic back in 2009 so I could send it to my brothers. Speed limit on this road was 45 mph and it is usually packed with traffic. At least he didn't have a trailer on it too.


----------



## Bret Chase (Mar 22, 2013)

To the OP.... replace the wood deck.. with wood.  expanded metal SUCKS as a trailer deck... I've got a 1500# Lowe's 5x8 with an expanded metal deck... and a 3000# Big Tex 5X10 with a wood deck.  With the smaller trailer I managed to punch a wheel of my gas grill through the expanded metal..... so now I leave a sheet of 5/8 OSB in the trailer at all times.  With the 5x10.... I have never thought twice about dumping bucket after bucket of rounds from the JD1050... or hauling a cube of block...


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 23, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Here is one of loading the mule. Took this pic back in 2009 so I could send it to my brothers. Speed limit on this road was 45 mph and it is usually packed with traffic. At least he didn't have a trailer on it too.


He's loaded for sure, but at least it's tied down and the front wheels are still on the ground.


----------



## greg13 (Mar 23, 2013)

You do the math, Axle rated at 1200#, steel sides, frame & floor has to weigh at least 300#. How much does that leave left for payload? I would pick up a 3500# axle & springs, I think the frame you have would support it with no problem.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 24, 2013)

Bret Chase said:


> To the OP.... replace the wood deck.. with wood. expanded metal SUCKS as a trailer deck... I've got a 1500# Lowe's 5x8 with an expanded metal deck... and a 3000# Big Tex 5X10 with a wood deck. With the smaller trailer I managed to punch a wheel of my gas grill through the expanded metal..... so now I leave a sheet of 5/8 OSB in the trailer at all times. With the 5x10.... I have never thought twice about dumping bucket after bucket of rounds from the JD1050... or hauling a cube of block...


I'll second the wood deck, I have had bucket loads of splits,crushed rock, broken bricks, dumped in mine, deck is 2x10s
Bark n crap shovel it right out, haul what ever U want nothing is going poke through, sliding wood or any thing in or out, with expanded metal I wouldn't think would work very well.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 27, 2013)

For hauling wood a 1200 pound trailer wouldn't need more than 16" sides.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 27, 2013)

Your trailer will work for small loads.
1/4 cord or so.
I have a single axle 3500 lb trailer with 24" sides & if full it's way overloaded  with wood.
With truck & trailer, I'd haul about 5/8 cord per trip.
Just got a dual axle with brakes, (7,000 lbs) with 5800 lb pay load rating. I'll feel a lot safer now & can haoul a whole cord with ease.

You may find it 's relatively cheap to add an axle or upgrade the axle to a 3500 lab one, to help you haul more weight.
24" sides would give you near 1/2 cord loaded level  16" sides would be plenty .

Not sure how to get it registered for more pay load, check with PA's DMV.

PS: a 3500 lab axle with brakes is a real good idea  when towing with car, van & small PUs  

Use what you have for a few trips & see how it works out. 
It may be perfect for your needs, but It's easy to overload a trailer with fire wood.

+1 with the expanded metal bed, not user friendly.  
Pictures when yo get it loaded. 

What are you towing it with?


----------



## tbuff (Mar 27, 2013)

No, here is one of "loading the mule".......


----------



## bogydave (Mar 27, 2013)

tbuff said:


> No, here is one of "loading the mule".......


 
LOL 
Love the picture

Kinda busted my, "Don't mind the mule, load the wagon"


----------

